# Audi TT roadster



## Jonty152 (May 23, 2020)

Hi I have a tt roadster and the soft top wont operate? I've notice the near side window Is not working and can that cause the problem as they go down during the operation?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Jonty, Welcome to the TTF.
Let us know what Marque TT you have & I will move your post into the correct section & you should get more replies.
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome  as Hoggy says what model of TT do you have


----------

